# Recipes for leftover ham



## lil'wifewhocannotcook

I am an inexperienced cook with tons of leftover ham from Christmas dinner and only my husband, myself, and my 2 young stepchildren (who are only with us every other weekend) to eat all of it. What on earth do I do with all of it?  I know of hot ham & cheese sandwiches and scalloped potatoes & ham, but that's it.  A nice, simple recipe for bean & ham soup would be nice.  Thanks so much!


----------



## kyles

Sorry, it ain't bean and ham soup, but I often make this to use up ham. My mum came up with it and never wrote down the recipe. This is my best guess. It's just a guide, you could add chilli, or more vegetables, I often add peppers. 

Ham and Apple Dish

2 medium onions, chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed
2 cups cooked ham, cut into large dice
2 apples, cut into dice same size as ham
1 tin diced tomatoes
1 tablespoon tomato paste/puree
1 cup (approx) water, wine or tomato juice
fresh or dried herbs to taste (thyme, oregano, basil – any or all of these)
black pepper

Fry onions and garlic until soft but not browned. Add tomatoes, tomato puree, liquid, herbs and pepper to taste. Allow to simmer for 10 mins. Add ham and apple, and simmer until heated through. 
Serve as a pasta sauce, with mashed potatoes or with rice.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

to Lilwifewhocanntocook
   A Ham and Bean soup creation just for you!

  Ham and Bean Soup
   For the stock
   1 Ham bone
   1 onion chopped
   2 cloves garlic chopped
   1 rib celery chopped
   1/8 tsp dried thyme
   black pepper to taste
   3 qts water

   For the soup
  1 can navy beans
  1 can pinto beans
  1 can butter beans
   Ham chunks (the more the merrier)
  1 jalapeno pepper chopped
  juice from 1/2 lemon
  2 qts ham stock
  2 cloves garlic chopped
  1 onion chopped
  1 rib celery diced
  1/8 tsp Dried Thyme
  1/8 tsp dried oregano
  salt and pepper to taste


Heat a large stockpot over medium heat and add 1 tbsp oil ( I like olive oil). Add the onion, garlic  and celery and saute for about 5-7 minutes until the onions begin to turn clear. Add the water and the ham bone. Bring to a simmer (bubbles JUST breaking the surface...NOT a boil) and simmer for about 2 hours. Skim any foam that comes to top. Add the thyme and pepper and continue cooking for 1/2 hour. Remove from heat.


In a seperate stockpot, add 1 tblsp. oil and add the onions, celery, garlic and jalapeno. Saute until onions begin to turn clear. Add stock, beans and ham chunks. Bring to a simmer and let cook until beans are tender app. 30 minutes. Add thyme, oregano, pepper and salt if needed. Add lemon juice and serve.


----------



## notmuchofacook

*Ham soup receipe*

Hi, My husband and I have a large ham bone too.  I found this one on cooks.com that I'm going to try--thought you might like it.

3 tbsp. butter
1 lg. chopped onion
2 c. sliced carrots
1 1/2 c. chopped celery
7 c. water
1 ham bone (with ham on it)
1 tbsp. parsley
1 bay leaf
4 chicken bouillon cubes
2 c. diced potatoes
1 1/2 c. diced ham
Heat butter in large soup kettle and saute onions, carrots, and celery until tender. Add water, ham bone, parsley, bay leaf, and chicken bouillon. Bring to boil; lower heat. Cover and simmer for 30-40 minutes. Add potatoes and ham; cover. Continue to simmer slowly until potatoes are tender, about an hour. Remove bay leaf and hambone. Pepper to taste.


----------



## AllenOK

I like a buy either a spiral-sliced ham at the store, or get a HUGE bone-in whole ham from work.  I did the latter back in Febuary, and spent two hours slicing, dicing, etc.  I packaged the ham into 8 oz ziplock baggies with sliced ham, which I used for sandwiches, diced for omellettes, jambalaya, etc.  The cubed ham I kept in a gallon ziplock and used, with the bones, for beans (why do northerners always call it "Bean Soup", when to us southerners, it's just plain "Beans"?).  I even had a big hunk left that I just baked and served.


----------



## Raine

Ham Jambalaya


2 tablespoons oil 
2 large onions, chopped 
1 green pepper, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 cups cubed cooked ham 
1 cup rice 
1 bay leaf, crumbled 
1/2 teaspoon thyme 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3-4 drops hot pepper sauce 
1 16-ounce can tomatoes 
1/2 cup ham broth, water, or chicken broth 
Heat oil in a large Dutch oven, add onions, green pepper, and garlic, and cook until lightly browned, stirring now and then. Add ham and rice and cook and stir until rice is well coated with oil. Add bay leaf, thyme, salt, pepper sauce, tomatoes, and broth. Cover and simmer until rice is tender and liquid absorbed, 20-25 minutes. Taste and add more salt and pepper sauce if needed. Makes 4 - 6 servings.
Chicken or Turkey Jambalaya: Substitute chopped cooked chicken or turkey for ham and use chicken or turkey broth.

Seafood Jambalaya: Omit oil and ham. Saute 1/2 pound chorizo or hot pork sausage, sliced, until fat is rendered. Add onions, green pepper, and garlic and proceed as for Ham Jambalaya. Add 1 pound shrimp shelled, 1 pint oysters, 1 pound crab meat or rock lobster, cut in chunks, or a combination after adding water. Fish stock can be used instead of water


----------



## Raine

Deep Dish Ham Pie

1/4 cup butter or margarine 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground mustard 
1/8 teaspoon pepper 
1 cup milk 
1 teaspoon dried minced onion 
2 1/2 cups fully cooked ham, cubed 
1 cup frozen peas, thawed 
2 hard-boiled egg, chopped 
pastry for single crust pie, 8-inch 
Melt butter in saucepan; stir in flour, salt mustard and pepper until smooth. Gradually add milk and onion; bring to a boil. Cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Stir in ham, peas and eggs. Pour into an ungreased 8-inch square or 11-inch x 7-inch x 2-inch baking dish. On a floured surface, roll pastry to fit top of dish; place over filling. Seal and flute edges; cut slits in the top. Bake at 425° for 25 minutes or until crust is golden brown and filling is bubbly.
Serves 6.


----------



## Raine

Broccoli and Ham Casserole

2 cups chopped, cooked ham 
1 (10 oz) pkg. frozen broccoli 
1 cup cooked rice 
1 can cream of celery or mushroom soup 
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
1 small onion, chopped (optional) 
1/2 cup sour cream 
1/2 cup buttered bread crumbs 
salt and pepper to taste 
Combine all ingredients except croutons. Place in ovenproof casserole dish. Spread bread crumbs. Bake 1 hour at 325°, or until browned and bubbly.


----------



## Raine

Charleston Red Rice

6 Strips lean bacon 
1 Onion -- med. chopped 
3 Scallions; minced -- including 
green parts 
2 cups Tomatoes; ripe -- coarsely 
seeded and peeled 
1 cup Long-grain rice -- uncooked 
3/4 cup Ham; cooked -- minced 
Salt, pepper and hot sauce -- to taste 
Butter for casserole dish 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. On the top of the stove, heat a heavy cast-iron skillet, add the bacon strips and cook them until crisp. Remove the bacon strips and drain on paper towels.
Cook the onion and scallions in the remaining bacon fat until translucent. Crumble the bacon and return to the skillet, along with the tomatoes, rice and ham, salt, pepper and hot sauce. Reduce the heat to low and cook for 10 minutes.

Transfer the mixture to a greased 1-1/2 quart ovenproof casserole. Adjust the seasonings, cover the dish and bake in the preheated oven for 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes. 
Makes 4 to 6 servings.


----------



## Raine

Macaroni and Ham Casserole

INGREDIENTS:

1 1/4 cups uncooked elbow macaroni
2 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
4 ounces mushrooms, sliced
2 tablespoons chopped green bell pepper (about half of a small bell pepper)
2 tablespoons chopped pimiento-stuffed olives
4 ounces (1 cup) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
1 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon seasoned salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 1/2 cups diced cooked ham
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup soft bread crumbs, tossed with a few teaspoons melted butter

PREPARATION:

Cook and drain macaroni, following package directions; place in a large mixing bowl. In a large skillet, melt butter over medium low heat. Add chopped onion, mushrooms, and chopped green bell pepper. Cook, stirring frequently, for 3 to 4 minutes, or until onion is softened and mushrooms are browned. Add skillet mixture to macaroni with chopped olives, shredded cheese, sour cream, salt and pepper, ham, and milk; stir gently to mix thoroughly. Transfer to a shallow 1 1/2-quart baking dish. Sprinkle buttered bread crumbs over the top of macaroni and ham casserole; bake at 350° for 25 to 35 minutes, or until ham casserole is bubbly and breadcrumbs are lightly browned.
Macaroni ham casserole serves 6.


----------



## Raine

Ham Skillet Gumbo (Jambalaya)

2 cups cooked ham, diced 
1 cup green pepper, chopped 
1 cup chopped onion 
1 10 oz pkg sliced okra 
1 16 oz can tomatoes 
1 cup chicken stock 
1 cup water 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 cup uncooked rice 
Combine all ingredients except rice in a large, heavy skillet; bring to a boil. 
Cover and simmer 10 minutes. 

Stir in rice and simmer tightly covered, 20 minutes longer, or until rice is tender.


----------



## Raine

Ham, Apples and Sweet Potato Casserole

1 center slice ham or 4 individual slices 
3 medium sweet potatoes (1 1/2 lbs) -- sliced 1/4" thick 
2 tablespoons sugar 
4 apples, quartered -- (1pound) 
3/4 cup hot water 
Brown the ham slightly on both sides and place in baking dish. Spread apples and sliced sweet potatoesover ham and sprinkle with sugar. Add hot water. Cover and bake until tender, about 1 hour, in 350 degree oven. Baste occasionally while cooking. Remove cover last 15 minutes to brown. 
Yield: 4 servings.


----------

